# Copa Latinscrapers 2014



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


> Las de la rambla:
> 
> Llega la selección uruguaya a Montevideo por alexisbellido, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Fuente de ambas.-


^^ Para mi estas son las mejores...


.


----------



## IFER

Suscribo el par elegido por Tato.


----------



## Pablito28

Recuerden que son tres las fotos que podemos presentar


----------



## Bolsilludo

Epaaa!!!... ¿Y el Hotel Carrasco?. ¿Cómo puede ser que no lo eligieron?.


Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3285-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

^^ Calma Bolsi... que no hayan aparecido fotos no quiere decir que no haya sido propuesto...



Pablito28 said:


> Veamos, quizás lo mejor es ir armando la lista:
> 
> *
> CATEGORÍAS *​
> *Categoría A* (>150 mts)
> -Corporativos | Torre de Antel
> -Residencial | ...
> *
> Categoría B* (100 a 150 mts.)
> -Corporativos | WTC IV
> -Residencial | Palacio Salvo
> *
> Categoría C* (50 a 100 mts.)
> -Corporativos | ...
> -Residencial | Seasson Tower | Torre Aquarela
> *
> Categoría D* (<50 mts.)
> -Corporativos | Columbus City Center | Omega | BBVA Casa Central | Banco Comercial Casa Central
> *-Residencial | Sofitel Carrasco*
> 
> *Categoría E *(vivienda)
> -Colectiva | Complejo Pueblo Rivero
> -Unifamiliar | Casa Punta | Casa Rovira | Casa la Roca
> 
> *Categoría F* (transporte)
> -Estaciones de ferrocarril (en uso o no) | Estación Central
> -Estaciones de metro | ...
> -Puentes | Puente de las Américas
> 
> *Categoría G* (recreativo)
> -Museos | Castillo Pittamiglio | Museo del Gaucho y la Moneda
> -Teatros | Teatro Solís
> 
> *Categoría H *(deportes)
> -Estadios de béisbol | ...
> -Estadios cerrados | Estadio Cerrado de Paysandú | Campus de Maldonado
> -Estadios de fútbol | Atilio Paiva de Rivera
> 
> *Categoría I* (espacio público)
> -Avenida/bulevar | Rambla
> -Plaza pública | Plaza Cagancha | Plaza de los Treinta y Tres
> -Parque público | Parque Rodó | Parque Portuario
> 
> *Categoría J* (aviación)
> -Libreas de aerolíneas actuales | BQB
> -Libreas de aerolíneas extintas/antiguos | Última de Pluna


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

en el interior tambien hay buenos parques y plazas...
Y tambien tenemos el parque rivera...

del resto, creo que esta correcto.

las fotos de la rambla tienen que ser de pocitos, casi obligado.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## El_hereje

A mí para la rambla me gustó ésta:



SebaFun said:


> Puerto Del Buceo 20140312 por Marcelo Massat, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

me cagaste...

ta buena


----------



## Pablito28

Del estadio 8 de Junio de Paysandú no hay una sola foto que valga la pena :sleepy:

¿Alguien tiene otra propuesta o no nos presentamos en ese ítem?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pablito28 said:


> Para el Castillo Pittamiglio encontré estas dos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> castillo pittamiglio por herbslater, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mvd 1208_0001 por germán , en Flickr​




yo me quedo con el de piriapolis 100 veces


----------



## El_hereje

Pablito28 said:


> Del estadio 8 de Junio de Paysandú no hay una sola foto que valga la pena :sleepy:
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene otra propuesta o no nos presentamos en ese ítem?


Yo opino que no hay que presentarse en esa categoría... pero no sé.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## Pablito28

^

Yo también, además hay mejores fotos, pero busqué alguna página fiable que diga museo de qué es y no encontré nada, ¿alguien sabe?




El_hereje said:


> Yo opino que no hay que presentarse en esa categoría... pero no sé.


Estaba pensando lo mismo :sleepy:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> Yo también, además hay mejores fotos, pero busqué alguna página fiable que diga museo de qué es y no encontré nada, ¿alguien sabe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estaba pensando lo mismo :sleepy:



es un museo local, la señora que atiende se pasa hablando de que "en lugar tiene una energia especial" y si te paras en no se donde y miras hacia no se que punto, podes ver dicha energia...


fui un dia con una resaca galopante, se que me mande por donde no se permitia....y solo habia cosas viejas.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Por eso digo Cachoide, no hay manera de comprobarlo fehacientemente.


----------



## IFER

Amigos, con respecto a Estadios mejor no presentarse y evitar papelones.


Tengo sensaciones encontradas sobre la foto de Nacho.
A primera vista gana por sobre la de Pocitos de Tato. 
Pero esas veredas.... casi no se ven. 
Parece más Costanera que Rambla. 
Ya sé que a los efectos del concurso no importa, pero la ciudad en la de Pocitos parece mirar más al mar. 

Ojo está dificil y ni siquiera yo estoy seguro. Escribo lo que siento.
Creo que estamos ante el caso de un poll.


----------



## El_hereje

¿Ésta no les gusta muchachos?

Evidentemente mostrar todo el paseo costero sólo es posible desde el aire, y claro, se pierden muchos detalles, pero ésta imagen a mí me parece bárbara, más allá de que muestra poco, pero cualitativamente es muy buena.











Y ésta está linda, pero no sé... es cómo dice Fer... se pierden detalles cómo las aceras y demás que hacen al paseo en sí.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> Por eso digo Cachoide, no hay manera de comprobarlo fehacientemente.





> La reapertura del Castillo Pittamiglio
> 
> La Intendencia Municipal de Maldonado ha realizado una inversión de 200.000 dólares para refaccionar el castillo y abrirlo al público, convertido en Museo. La jardinería se renovó manteniendo su simbología. Las obras de reparación incluyeron renovación de revoques, ventanas, pintura, eliminación de humedades e iluminación interior y exterior. El castillo queda en la Ruta 71, al Sur.


http://www.viajeauruguay.com/las-flores/castillo-pittamiglio-en-las-flores.php



no se si lo indicara la web de la IMM

pero hay una nota donde queda claramente comprtobado que es museo, por que se produce un evento en la noche de los museos

http://www.cultura.maldonado.gub.uy/?n=12440


----------



## Bolsilludo

Para el Puente de las Américas...


Puente de las Américas | 101118-6966-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr​


----------



## lor15

Yo presentaria el Castillo, esta bueno


----------



## lor15

Para la categoría Plazas, estabamos pensando con Pablito mandar la Plaza Independencia, pero se me está complicando para buscar alguna foto como la gente, voy a armar el poll, pero solo con las fotos pasables que encontré , supongo que pueden ir publicando ahí y añadiendo las fotos al poll.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

alguna aerea debe haber


----------



## Bolsilludo

*MODERACIÓN*

Se agregaron varias fotos nuevas. Hay que actualizar los polls.


----------



## Tatito

*USUARIOS*

Ya están los hilos actualizados. Pueden pasar a ver y si falta algo pegarnos otro grito por acá. 


.


----------



## Bolsilludo

Tatito said:


> Ya están los hilos actualizados. Pueden pasar a ver y si falta algo pegarnos otro grito por acá.
> 
> 
> .


Faltan agregar fotos al poll del WTC y la Estación Central.


----------



## Tatito

Bolsilludo said:


> Faltan agregar fotos al poll del WTC y la Estación Central.


Genial, ya salgo volando para ahí :runaway:


.


----------



## lor15

Ahora viene la dificil, en menos de 50m, cual mandamos?


----------



## Tatito

Son preciosos los dos edificios... pero, el Omega.


.


----------



## lor15

Como ya dije antes, en mi opinion en esa misma categoría debería ir Le Bleu


----------



## Bolsilludo

^^

No le veo nada de especial. En Latinoamérica hay miles de ejemplos como ese.


----------



## lor15

Era solo una opinión, acá creo que es el lugar para poner nuestras propuestas, y a falta de otras... fuimos eligiendo.


----------



## Bolsilludo

lor15 said:


> Era solo una opinión, acá creo que es el lugar para poner nuestras propuestas, y a falta de otras... fuimos eligiendo.


Está bien. Yo solo digo lo que pienso.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo me mandaría con el Omega...


----------



## lor15

Y que tal este...


----------



## lor15

Y en residenciales podrñian ir estos...


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos ejemplos y buenas fotos!!!!kay:

La verdad que cualquiera están excelentes!


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, hay que decidir las opciones sobre vivienda unifamiliar y corporativos <50 mts. Opinen al respecto por favor que hasta mañana hay tiempo.-


----------



## Pablito28

Otra cosa que hay que decidir es si vamos con la última librea de Pluna o la de los soles de Páez Vilaró.


----------



## lor15

Voto por el livery de los pajaros de Pluna, el Omega y todavia no me decido por residencial menor a 50m


----------



## El_hereje

La última de Pluna.

Sobre viviendas elijo el Loop, no hay mucha cosa más, creo; corporativo no sé... Art Carrasco u Omega, el que elijan estará bien.


----------



## lor15

Ahora que me pongo a pensar, no tomaron como residenciales a los hoteles? Creo que había leido eso, y si es asi ya tenemos nuestro representante para residencial de menos de 50, el Casino Carrasco


----------



## Tatito

El_hereje said:


> *La última de Pluna*.
> 
> Sobre viviendas *elijo el Loop*, no hay mucha cosa más, creo; corporativo no sé... Art Carrasco u *Omega*, el que elijan estará bien.


^^ :yes:


.


----------



## Pablito28

Season Tower la podemos cambiar por Aquarela o por Diamantis, como menciona Lor, Loop iría en la categoría del Sofitel.


Sobre los corporativos, me pa que hay mejores fotos de Omega o CCC que de Art Carrasco.


----------



## Pablito28

No se olviden también de opinar sobre las opciones de vivienda unifamiliar:

Casa Punta | Casa Rovira | Casa la Roca


----------



## SebaFun

Corporativo el Omega y residencial loop...

Creo que como corporativo al art carrasco lo podemos dejar para la próxima cuando se vea más verde.


----------



## lor15

Prefiero las Diamantis a la Season, no cambio al Sofitel por nada, y la Casa Punta me parece la mejor de las tres, aunque creo que en Uruguay tenemos mejores, seria cuestión de buscar.


----------



## El_hereje

Para unifamiliares Casa Punta, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## SebaFun

En cuanto a casas seguro puede ganar la mansión de Punta del este con el montículo de pasto delante...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pablito28 said:


> No se olviden también de opinar sobre las opciones de vivienda unifamiliar:
> 
> Casa Punta | Casa Rovira | Casa la Roca




vivienda en Punta Ballena por selle2014, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

No te puedo creer!!!!

Y con ojo y todo!


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno muchachos, ¿vamos con el Omega entonces?


----------



## lor15

Si obvio, ya unos cuantos opinamos que si.


----------



## lor15

Pablito, te dejo tres fotos para facilitarte un poco el trabajo a ver que te parecen:

1 -











2 -











3 -


----------



## SebaFun

Con esas tres yo lo presentaría, sin dudas:drool:


----------



## Pablito28

Edit.-


----------



## lor15

Hay silencio total en el tema, pero me parece que en museos vamos muy mal representados, en esta página vi que figuran varios "museos" muy lindo, por ejemplo:


*Casa de Gobierno "Palacio Estevez"
*










*Museo de la Moneda
*










*Museo de Antropología
*


----------



## lor15

*Castillo Pittamiglio
*











*La reapertura del Castillo Pittamiglio
*
La Intendencia Municipal de Maldonado ha realizado una inversión de 200.000 dólares para refaccionar el castillo y abrirlo al público, *convertido en Museo*. La jardinería se renovó manteniendo su simbología. Las obras de reparación incluyeron renovación de revoques, ventanas, pintura, eliminación de humedades e iluminación interior y exterior. El castillo queda en la Ruta 71, al Sur.

fuente


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

lor15 said:


> *Castillo Pittamiglio
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La reapertura del Castillo Pittamiglio
> *
> La Intendencia Municipal de Maldonado ha realizado una inversión de 200.000 dólares para refaccionar el castillo y abrirlo al público, *convertido en Museo*. La jardinería se renovó manteniendo su simbología. Las obras de reparación incluyeron renovación de revoques, ventanas, pintura, eliminación de humedades e iluminación interior y exterior. El castillo queda en la Ruta 71, al Sur.
> 
> fuente


Éste es otro "Castillo Pittamiglio".

Queda entre Las Flores y Estación Las Flores, a 10 kms de Piriápolis.

No es tampoco un castillo, sino una fachada.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> vivienda en Punta Ballena por selle2014, en Flickr


Estoy confundido, ¿ésta cuál sería?

Estaría bueno mandarla para romper con la monotonía.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no era que el concurso arrancaba el 29/03....

arranco????


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> arranco????


icard:


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que soronguetes que son!!!

no avisaron que ya habia empezado!!!


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> que soronguetes que son!!!
> 
> no avisaron que ya habia empezado!!!


icard:


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tatito said:


> icard:
> 
> 
> .


bueno che...casi ni entre al foro este ultimo mes, podrian igualmente haber avisado y pasado el link del concurso.

a proposito

acá se los dejo al resto:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3816


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tatito said:


> icard:
> 
> 
> .



:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> bueno che...casi ni entre al foro este ultimo mes, podrian igualmente haber avisado y pasado el link del concurso.
> 
> a proposito
> 
> acá se los dejo al resto:
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3816


Bueno, es que nos estaba yendo mal en el 90% de las categorías, entonces no dió no se qué.


.


----------



## Tatito

De las categrorías en las que participamos y que ya terminaron, obtuvieron el primer puesto el Sofitel Carrasco y la librea de Pluna.

En la que siguen en carrera solo tenemos chance (pero faltan un par de finales aún) es con la Rambla que va ganando en su primer choque.

Nos ha ido mejor en el pasado... 


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uhhh

bueno, mala suerte.

me perdi de todo...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tatito said:


> De las categrorías en las que participamos y que ya terminaron, obtuvieron el primer puesto el Sofitel Carrasco y la librea de Pluna.
> 
> En la que siguen en carrera solo tenemos chance (pero faltan un par de finales aún) es con la Rambla que va ganando en su primer choque.
> 
> Nos ha ido mejor en el pasado...
> 
> 
> .


No entiendo las fotos de la Plaza Independencia y de la Rambla, pero bueno, no tengo derecho a quejarme...

¿Cambiarlas se puede?


----------



## El_hereje

Jajaja, aflojále al faso, Cacha.

Cómo era de esperarse Uruguay una vez más fue un fracaso en ésta copa, obvio, no hay obras que se destaquen, quitando lo de siempre y recontra re quemado: El Salvo, Sofitel y... Aeropuerto, y por ahí me quedo.

Lo de las fotos de la Plaza Independencia al igual que las de la rambla es imperdonable.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tatito said:


> De las categrorías en las que participamos y que ya terminaron, obtuvieron el primer puesto el Sofitel Carrasco y la librea de Pluna.
> 
> En la que siguen en carrera solo tenemos chance (pero faltan un par de finales aún) es con la Rambla que va ganando en su primer choque.
> 
> Nos ha ido mejor en el pasado...
> 
> 
> .



para mi que tan mal no nos fue/nos esta yendo

ya meter dos es un golazo...y actualmente hay en carrera un par mas.

coincido con lo de las fotos de la rambla, pero ta.


----------



## Marsupilami

uruguashos, se cayeron feo con las fotos, sobre todo de la plaza. Lo que no entiendo es por qué no mandaron Casapueblo.


----------



## SebaFun

Carrasco ganó???? EXCELENTE!!!!

La verdad que pensè que no ibamos a ganar nada, igual ni me enterè del concurso ni participo de el...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si..tenemos el hotel mas lindo de america!!!


----------



## SebaFun

:banana::banana::banana:

:dance::dance::dance:

No es sorpresa igual... ese hotel es un lujo!:drool:


----------



## Bolsilludo

Marsupilami said:


> uruguashos, se cayeron feo con las fotos, sobre todo de la plaza. Lo que no entiendo es por qué no mandaron Casapueblo.


El gusto para elegir fotos fue lamentable.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Deberiamos durante el año tener un hilo abierto para que cuando vemos alguna foto que valga la pena concursar la metemos ahí. Por que siempre salimos corriendo a buscar fotos y no encontramos las buenas que sabemos que andan por ahí.


----------



## SebaFun

Muchachos... sabemos lo que es el país, y sabemos que muchos lo saben, no nos hagamos tanto drama por un concurso que no siempre gana lo más lindo, ni lo mejor, etc...

Igual comparto, hay que hacer todo esto con tiempo, no a las corridas como se hizo... podrían empezar desde ya!


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Deberiamos durante el año tener un hilo abierto para que cuando vemos alguna foto que valga la pena concursar la metemos ahí. Por que siempre salimos corriendo a buscar fotos y no encontramos las buenas que sabemos que andan por ahí.


Es una excelente idea Cacho.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

aparte que seria un hilo muy interesante...siempre y cuando se tenga criterio a la hora de subir una foto. Pero se podria discutir alli mismo.


----------



## El_hereje

A ver... hagamos un poco de futurología: ¿Qué edificio piensan presentar el año que viene?

Ya han participado los "mejores" que tenemos, algunos han ganado, vaaaa... el Carrasco ganó, el resto bien gracias, ya se sabe que El Salvo no va a ganar nunca por obvias razones, ya se sabe que la Antel no va a ganar nunca por qué apenas alcanza los 150 metros (una enana comparada con los edificio de la región, ni que hablar con los del mundo), y su diseño ya aburrió y pasó al olvido cómo lo suelen hacer los diseños que en su momento son "jugados".

No sé... por ahí puede participar la Torre Acsa... :shifty:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

el salvo ya gano, por eso no lo volvieron a votar, pero en proximas copas, cuando sean otros los usuarios, podria volver a ganar.

no seas "vago" Nacho, dejanos a nosotros si no queres ser parte, ganar es tan solo una de las posibilidades, y muchas veces no es ni siquiera lo mas importante. Hay muchisimos otros motivos que movilizan a la gente y que son gratos, por mas que vos no lo veas o no los quieras ver con tu negatividad a la que nos tenes acostumbrados.
Todo bien, no pretendo cambiarte, tu opinion es valida y tu forma de ver las cosas tambien, pero tampoco es mejor o peor, solo quiero mostrarte que hay otros que podemos tener diferentes puntos de vista.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

¿Ganó? Jajaja, no me acordaba, bueno, que mal nivel había entonces, un edificio con la antena inmunda que tenía en ése entonces y en las condiciones pésimas en las que aún se encuentra no puede ganar más que el premio al desastre, pero bue... para gustos los colores.

Está bien, competir está bueno, pero... ¿Qué edificios se te ocurren?

De acá a 2015 no va a haber nada nuevo o por lo menos nada nuevo finalizado... ¿Vamos a participar toda la vida con la Torre de Antel?


----------



## Tatito

No te creas que hay mucho tampoco Nacho, en mas de 150m creo que todos los años las finales fueron la Torre de las Telecomunicaciones, YPF y Torre Costanera... o sea que por mas altura, en cuanto a diseño no han aparecido edificios que hayan deslumbrado.

Igual comparto con Cacho en que ir a ganar no es la única razón por la cual presentarse, aunque los candidatos no sean los que nos gustarían que fueran.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Decir que el diseño de la torre antel aburrió y pasó es decir cualquier cosa...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que dejamos entonces para una obra art deco, contruido hace mas de 75 años


----------



## SebaFun

Esto me hizo preguntar... algún día se verá como un diseño o construcción clásica a la torre antel? como por ejemplo hoy vemos al salvo?


----------



## El_hereje

SebaFun said:


> Decir que el diseño de la torre antel aburrió y pasó es decir cualquier cosa...


No, es decir la verdad.



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> que dejamos entonces para una obra art deco, contruido hace mas de 75 años


Una cosa es una corriente y otra cosa es un edificio en particular.

Por favor muchachos, media pila.


----------



## SebaFun

El_hereje said:


> No, es decir la verdad.


No, faltar a la verdad...

Que digas que a VOS te aburrió y te pasó, vaya y pase, pero decir que es un diseño que aburrió y pasó, cuando en realidad fué todo una novedad en su época, cuando muchos edificios se han inspirado en el, y que aún hoy en día lo imitan, y lo admiran muchas personas... es faltar claramente a la realidad.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Mucha gente piensa cómo yo... por algo será.

Y no, no será jamás un clásico.


----------



## Tatito

Muchachos, no sirve de nada discutir en base a nuestros gustos personales, no estoy diciendo que ninguno de los dos tenga mas razón que el otro respecto al diseño futurista, innovador o pasado de moda de la torre, solo digo que para gustos los colores, todos podemos tener opiniones diferentes y es muy válido que así sea.

Saludos.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Esto no es una cuestión de gustos personales, es una cuestión de estudios y análisis de ARQUITECTOS, no gente común ni del foro... o sea, tanto arquitectos nacionales, como internacionales...


----------



## El_hereje

Bueno, vengo a decir que son lamentables, nada más.

Se podía cambiar las fotos y nadie dijo nada, bien ahí muchachos, son un ejemplo de organización.

Saludos.


----------



## IFER

El_hereje said:


> Conmigo no cuenten ni para votar a los edificios uruguayos.



:uh:


En lo personal, todo comenzó mal desde el primer día.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Sí, debí apegarme a lo que dije jajaja, pero luego veo los comentarios antiuruguay y me siento obligado a votar.

Pero sí, no sean malos, ¿Quiénes sabían que las fotos se podían cambiar?

Ni "ay" dijeron...


----------



## IFER

También todos sabían que llamamos a integrar una delegación de representantes, y nadie dijo "ay".
Ni _"mu"_.

Como así tambien, los primeros posteos tras la convocatoria fueron claramente desestimulantes.


No podemos criticar *hoy*, cuando todo el trabajo lo hizo Pablito a puro y sólo pulmón.
Quizá algo se le haya pasado, como a todos porque somos humanos. Pero no podemos dejar de reconocer que desde el posteo número 2 quedó solo.


Yo no ayudé, más que mínimamente en algo.
Pero no critico resultados que eran evidentes.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

A ver... ¿Son moderadores? Sí, da igual sí hay apoyo o no, su trabajo para con el foro no depende de sí caen simpáticos, son apoyados o no; tenían que proponer el cambio de fotos más allá de que luego se les diera bola o no, eso es tema a parte, ¿O se ofendieron acaso...?

Volviendo al tema del apoyo, claro, haciendo las cosas cómo las han venido haciendo con el asunto de la copa ésta es obvio que no van a recibir apoyo de nadie, y en la edición que viene claramente será menos todavía.

Abrazo.


----------



## El_hereje

...por cierto, yo propuse varias fotos... no sé sí te acordás; al pedo por qué cómo siempre primó el pésimo gusto y votaron las peores que habían para elegir.


----------

